# What to choose?



## problaze (Dec 30, 2008)

I am looking to spend around 300 pounds on a netbook...

Is it worth it?
I want to use it instead of tugging along my 15.4" laptop around and just vnc into it...

Good idea?
:grin:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

depends if your network will let you VNC (see: firewalls). 

I know some people at college that have and love them.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i use an acer aspire one netbook.im currently testing windows 7 beta on it.i absolutely love this little thing.mine came with an ssd that i upgraded to a hard drive.i also added some ram the thing runs great,and has decent battery life as well.its a tiny little thing which makes it very portable.


----------



## problaze (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks all!
I decided to get the acer aspire one 1gb with 120gb HD
I get it on Monday...

Windows 7 huh! I just downloaded it...how well does it run?
Do you need to download drivers?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

hopefully not .. but if you are asked for any try the vista drivers first 

My only problem with Win7 on an old P4 Intel 2.66GHz Motherboard was with Graphics card analysis which was rectified by tweaking more memory (in BIOS) to the graphics card. That allowed me to go with Generic Driver with 800*600 256colors to 1024 * 768 32bit.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

just to add only driver i had to go get.was the wireless driver i got the newest one from acer europe.i am in the usa,but that one on the european site was the one known to make it work.


----------

